# Bilder ohne Lücke nebeneinander anordnen



## kokul (6. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ist es bitteschön nicht möglich, 2 Bilder nebeneinander anzuordnen, ohne das eine Lücke dazwischen liegt


Wenn ich die zwei Bilder im Quellcode in EINER Reihe schreibe, funktionierts:
<img src="images\1d.gif" width="2" alt=""><img src="images\1d.gif" width="2" alt="">  

Sobald ich aber die img-Tags untereinander schreibe, macht mir der Explorer jedesmal ein 3,4-pixel grosse Lücke dazwischen. Style-sheets werden ignoriert:

<div style="margin:0px; padding:0px;">
     <img src="images\1d.gif" width="2" alt="" style="margin:0px; padding:0px;">
     <img src="images6e.gif" width="2" alt="" style="margin:0px; padding:0px;">
 </div>

Hab ich da was übersehen / nicht mitgekriegt
Es dürfte doch kein Auswirkungen haben, ob ich im Quellcode die Tags untereinander schreibe oder nicht. Die Bilder werden ja auch nicht untereinander angeordnet, sondern einfach mit einer Lücke dazwischen.

Kann die Tags nicht einfach alle in eine Zeile schreiben, weil ich den Code mit Smarty erzeuge (eine php-Template Klasse).


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Gibt es bei Smarty keine sog. "trim"-Option zum entfernen unnötiger Leerzeichen?

Wenn nicht, dann kann ich dir nur die patTemplate-Klasse empfehlen, die unterstützt dies:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;PHP Application Tools :: patTemplate Overview


----------



## kokul (6. August 2004)

Gute Idee, so funktionierts!
In smarty muss man einfach alles, was in eine Zeile soll, mit 
{strip}
{/strip}
 umklammern. Da werden dann sämtliche Leerzeichen und Zeilenumbrüche entfernt.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

Du kannst die Bilder auch einfach in eine Tabelle stellen:


```
<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><img src="images/button-metal.jpg" width="67" height="66" border="0"></td>
    <td><img src="images/button-metal.jpg" width="67" height="66" border="0"></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Gumbo (6. August 2004)

Das ist semantisch aber nicht geschickt. Besser wäre es, die Gestaltung mit CSS zu vollziehen.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (6. August 2004)

..was dann wieder nicht von allen Browsern interpretiert wird!


----------



## kokul (9. August 2004)

mit CSS hab ichs ja probiert (siehe Quellcode), hat nichts genützt. Oder muss ich andere Angaben benutzen?
Die Bilder in eine Tabelle zu kloppen ist auch eine gute Lösung denk ich.


----------

